# Show us your smallest EDC



## Jash (Feb 12, 2010)

Show us your smallest EDC. Pictured with something for scale.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is two of my small lights, both very useful for EDC:





But my favorite EDC is a bit larger:


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 12, 2010)

The smallest light I EDC is a Millermods Arc AAA 2 stage. I have some Lighthound freebie fauxtons lying around but I don't carry them.

Compared to an Nitecore EZAA.





Compared to an Fenix L0D-CE.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## lisantica (Feb 12, 2010)

I will be checking this thread often. Could I please ask that you post the name of your light as well, in case I get the urge to buy one :devil:

Lisa


----------



## sed6 (Feb 12, 2010)

My custom neck light, next to my custom ring light, next to my wedding band. Lights courtesy of Fred Pilon aka PhotonFanatic.


----------



## sed6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh wait, you said smallest. Here you go...


----------



## old4570 (Feb 12, 2010)

Not that small : But the smallest one has ..
L2micro / Q5 5 mode Twisty CR123A / Maratac AAA


----------



## Backpacker Light (Feb 12, 2010)

sed6 said:


> Oh wait, you said smallest. Here you go...


 
Beamshot would be awesome of that light! Also, what battery is in it?


----------



## Jash (Feb 13, 2010)

sed6 said:


> Oh wait, you said smallest. Here you go...




That's mental!

Nice lights everyone.


----------



## AILL (Feb 13, 2010)

Tiablo A1, Nitecore EZ CR2w, AA-battery, keychain-gift from lighthound.







Andreas


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 13, 2010)

TiFli, Wee Ti, Peak Eiger 10180, Raw Al, Abitax Tag Light, X-Light Micro.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2010)

applevision's smallest lights thread should be a good reference...

Crenshaw


----------



## lisantica (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's the one I am starting to EDC.
It's a Chimera Mini by Sabrewolf.


----------



## karlheinz3 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks to Lisa and Neale! The mokume gane Fanci-Fli


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 14, 2010)

Orb Wee NS


----------



## applevision (Feb 14, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> applevision's smallest lights thread should be a good reference...
> 
> Crenshaw



Thanks, *Crenshaw*!

For the record, that thread is here:




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229843

My EDC is the one on the left... the original FireFli! (Well, I alternate between that and my gorgeous new TiFli!)


----------



## skyfire (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 15, 2010)

I suppose I could EDC this light, but I don't. Came from a dollar store a few years ago.






Geoff


----------



## Howecollc (Feb 16, 2010)

This is the first flashlight I ever bought that was smaller than a 2D. It uses 4 LR44 watch batteries and its color tint is bluer than a Smurf. I carry it in the change pocket of my wallet because it won't turn on accidently under pressure like a Photon.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 24, 2010)

Modamag siblings, TiCN Drake and Draco


----------



## Christoph (Feb 24, 2010)

24/7/365


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 24, 2010)

my smallest one is also Lummi Raw AL. 

other small ones that i have: Itp eos. 47s miniAA. zebralight h501. fenix e01. and fauxtons.


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 24, 2010)

NiteCore EZ CR2w, don't really want anything smaller than that.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Feb 26, 2010)

This one


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2010)

I just realized I EDC all three of the smallest lights I own. Including my Photon Freedom.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Feb 26, 2010)

AA cell and Spyderco Ladybug H1 Salt (in wallet) for size comparison....
Brass 3 nichia N cell pocket body Shasta- short but heavy.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 6, 2010)

Led Lenser K3 is my smallest EDC. So easy to carry either in your keys or just in your hands.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 6, 2010)

Night time use is my Nano standing next to a Led lenser P3


----------



## ky70 (Mar 17, 2010)

AA, Quark mini123, ITP A3, Lumapower Incendio V3


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Arc-P N cell & ITP Ti 10280 clone shown next to Peak Eiger 10280 & some Soli.







The smallest Peak of all time (3 Led Runs on 2LR44) some times goes into my picket & I can't find it


----------



## dandism (Mar 21, 2010)

Saw this at the dollar store. The light part is 23.5mm long 8.7mm in diameter.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Mar 21, 2010)

Lummi Raw SS. I am debating the Wee and Drake.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 21, 2010)

Gorgeous little light! 



HKJ said:


> Here is two of my small lights, both very useful for EDC:


----------



## Gazerbeam (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, it is! Need I ask how you like it. How often do you really use it. Is the runtime verses output adequate?


----------



## jch79 (Mar 22, 2010)

greenLED said:


> Gorgeous little light!



Post reported - this flagrant and malicious attempt to toy with my emotions will not be tolerated.  :nana:  Haven't you been warned to not post pictures of your LarryLight? :sick2: 

:tinfoil: john


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's mine... for now before my GF swipes it again...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 23, 2010)

You guys have much better Macro capabilities than I. So here's my EDC wallet carry - pretty similar to Sed6's light, but I prefer the finish on mine.






Fits so easily in the spine of my wallet I never know it's there until I need it.









For comparison - some other small things.






In disassembly - the battery - 3V Lithium primary ( a bit hard to get hold of )






And the all important beamshot. Cannot over-emphasise the lovely red colour - deep deep red, not orange.






I've had this light for years and years - I think it was an early Led Lenser, but I don't know what it's called. I also have a 2 cell version - but ATM I only have one of the batteries 

Love to see some more mini lights.


----------



## Incidentalist (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's some of my *Ti* ny lights:






The cut down Ti Olight AAA is the exact same one that's in Ma Sha1's photo above. Now it's mine. :devil:


----------



## smithman (Mar 28, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> You guys have much better Macro capabilities than I. So here's my EDC wallet carry - pretty similar to Sed6's light, but I prefer the finish on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where can i get this.. ? :shrug:


----------



## abarth_1200 (Mar 28, 2010)

yup bI need one too, even if you just give us the name and cell type


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought this in a camping shop in London in about 2003? It was called an Led Lenser Microtorch - and came with a keychain as well. The Lithium battery is called a BR 435. I think you can still get them around the net.

Nice lights.


----------



## chorlton (Apr 4, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Yes, it is! Need I ask how you like it. How often do you really use it. Is the runtime verses output adequate?



Just get one, my Drake Ti is awesome, the finish is flawless, it goes unnoticed in the lighter pocket of my jeans and when I turn it on full it emits a staggeringly bright light with amazing throw for its size. The Flupic pcb switches from full to low and then to your personal setting which goes from 10 to 100 lumens, which you can adjust at any time. The Drake Ti is in my opinion the ultimate EDC. Contact Jonathan, user name Modamag and place your order, don't be the last to realise what others already know!


----------



## LightJunk (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL...mine is definitely not small but I carry it everyday.


----------



## loszabo (Apr 4, 2010)

ARC Mania MJP Extreme Micro III (Cree XP-G R5)


----------



## rebelbayou (Apr 4, 2010)

abarth_1200 said:


> yup bI need one too, even if you just give us the name and cell type


 
I have the exact same light. I bought it at a Target store about 10 years ago. It is a Coast LED Lenser with a BR435 battery as already stated. I had a hard time finding a battery also, but lucked up and walked into an O' Riellys' Auto Parts store and they had the BR435 batteries sitting up on the counter by the selection of Coast lights they sell. I think it was $7.00 for 1 package of 2 batteries. Beautiful little light and pretty, bright red beam.


----------



## dandism (Apr 5, 2010)

1.05" overall length


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, what is it!


----------



## RedSquirrel (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nitecore EZ CR2 with AA for comparison.*

I actually love this little light.

I haven't been out without it since I bought it.

I wanted a Lummi Wee NS with trit locators but the order took over 30 days and I kept being told "it will be there in a couple of days" and I thought I was being messed about so I just cancelled the order. I still really want one but I've probably ruined any chances of being allowed to re-order now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2010)

abarth_1200 said:


> yup bI need one too, even if you just give us the name and cell type



The battery is a lithium BR435 cell, used in some types of lighted fishing lures.


----------



## dandism (Apr 5, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Lol, what is it!


 I modified it from the "multi-tool" thing in post #33

-Dan


----------



## rebelbayou (Apr 5, 2010)

dandism said:


> I modified it from the "multi-tool" thing in post #33
> 
> -Dan


 

Dandism,
I have the same little multi-tool light as yours. Although yours may be just a tad smaller. Mine measures 1.39 inches long. What batteries are you using? The batteries are dead in mine and I have yet to find any button cell batteries that are that small. It takes 4 super small button cells and twist to turn on or off.


----------



## dandism (Apr 5, 2010)

rebelbayou said:


> Dandism,
> I have the same little multi-tool light as yours. Although yours may be just a tad smaller. Mine measures 1.39 inches long. What batteries are you using? The batteries are dead in mine and I have yet to find any button cell batteries that are that small. It takes 4 super small button cells and twist to turn on or off.


 it uses 4 tiny cells also. They are marked AG1. Here is a link to the batteries from DX:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2910


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2010)

RandomOtter said:


> I wanted a Lummi Wee NS with trit locators but the order took over 30 days and I kept being told "it will be there in a couple of days" and I thought I was being messed about so I just cancelled the order. I still really want one but I've probably ruined any chances of being allowed to re-order now.


 
You could always make a WTB topic over at the CPF MarketPlace.

It'll be used, and you'll likely have to pay a bit of a premium. But you'll have one in your hands far sooner than placing a re-order. Sadly, you are not the only CPFer who has been told "... a couple of days."


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 5, 2010)

chorlton said:


> Just get one, my Drake Ti is awesome, the finish is flawless, it goes unnoticed in the lighter pocket of my jeans and when I turn it on full it emits a staggeringly bright light with amazing throw for its size. The Flupic pcb switches from full to low and then to your personal setting which goes from 10 to 100 lumens, which you can adjust at any time. The Drake Ti is in my opinion the ultimate EDC. Contact Jonathan, user name Modamag and place your order, don't be the last to realise what others already know!


 
Ok that does it! Iv'e had it! Enough is enough! :laughing:
The only way to heal these two knots on my head is to get a Drake, thanks for the push guys. Now for the hard part, deciding which one.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Apr 5, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> You guys have much better Macro capabilities than I. So here's my EDC wallet carry - pretty similar to Sed6's light, but I prefer the finish on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Way unique light, also I appreciate the Dalek and K-9 periphery


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 6, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Ok that does it! Iv'e had it! Enough is enough! :laughing:
> The only way to heal these two knots on my head is to get a Drake, thanks for the push guys. Now for the hard part, deciding which one.


Just get the most popular AlTiN, or one of my favorites which I have both in Drake and Draco flavoring, TiCN. I now have a plain titanium Draco on the way with a warm emitter chosen just for me!

So just to make it easy on you, get one of those three! I will also add however, that as an owner of both sizes I prefer the Draco for it's knurling which goes all the way back over the plain banded ends of the Drake. Also prefer the way it feels when I hold it by my teeth just ahead of the last knurled band.

However, if the smallest, most versatile, most kick-*** light, with the highest degree of precision in making is what you you, then it has to be a Drake!


----------



## bthrel (Apr 6, 2010)

Its a Pratt & Whitney Rocketdyne, I hear all the astronauts carry one :huh:, it even has three modes, fast blink, slow blink and alway on.

Sorry for the poor quality photo, it was taken from my BlackBerry






Brian


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 6, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Just get the most popular AlTiN, or one of my favorites which I have both in Drake and Draco flavoring, TiCN. I now have a plain titanium Draco on the way with a warm emitter chosen just for me!
> 
> So just to make it easy on you, get one of those three! I will also add however, that as an owner of both sizes I prefer the Draco for it's knurling which goes all the way back over the plain banded ends of the Drake. Also prefer the way it feels when I hold it by my teeth just ahead of the last knurled band.
> 
> However, if the smallest, most versatile, most kick-*** light, with the highest degree of precision in making is what you you, then it has to be a Drake!


 
Thanks for your insight and suggestions, your last sentence does it for me! I am enamored with the Drake! The warm emitter is icing on the cake!
I guess I'll have to settle for the TiCN coating, don't qualify for the gold. Plan to wear the Drake 24/7 as an EDC necklace.


----------



## LedTed (Apr 6, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I bought this in a camping shop in London in about 2003? It was called an Led Lenser Microtorch - and came with a keychain as well. The Lithium battery is called a BR 435. I think you can still get them around the net.
> 
> Nice lights.



Hello Nyctophiliac,

Bye-the-by, very nice name to use on a FL forum.

I've seen BR 435 batteries at electronic surplus sites. Note: Mind the old stock.
I've also seen the batteries at fishing sites/shops; for lighted bobbers.

Hope this helps,


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2010)

Gazerbeam said:


> Thanks for your insight and suggestions, your last sentence does it for me! I am enamored with the Drake! The warm emitter is icing on the cake!
> I guess I'll have to settle for the TiCN coating, don't qualify for the gold. Plan to wear the Drake 24/7 as an EDC necklace.


You could also go with plain titanium which, Jonathan has had highly polished. I actually asked him to check into getting my Draco bead blasted to give it a quieter appearance, which I've always loved in titanium.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the titanium suggestion, but I think I'll stick with the aluminum version.


----------



## Energie (Apr 18, 2010)

*Small Fenix:*


----------



## lisantica (Apr 18, 2010)

Energie said:


> *Small Fenix:*



Cool Fenix and ruler, where does one get that ruler?

Lisa


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 18, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> Here's mine... for now before my GF swipes it again...


 

That Kuku has the coolest toys.


----------



## Incidentalist (Apr 18, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> That Kuku has the coolest toys.


 
I agree! Too bad LiteFlux put a halt to that project. I would really love to own one of those. :sigh:


----------



## XanderH (Apr 20, 2010)

Energie said:


> *Small Fenix:*



Which Fenix light is that?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like an cutoff E01 with button cells? Nice, but does it sill have a keyring point?

Maybe just the one cell too.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 19, 2010)

The "Fruit Fly", shown to the left of Stream light Nano


----------



## Secur1 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## dandism (May 20, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> The "Fruit Fly", shown to the left of Stream light Nano


 looks familiar...


----------



## Jasonthephoneboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> You guys have much better Macro capabilities than I. So here's my EDC wallet carry - pretty similar to Sed6's light, but I prefer the finish on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Have a very similar light I bought about two months ago. Mine is a Super Ray penlight. It takes two of those little 3v BR435 batteries. Man that 6v! I got it at O'Reillys auto store. I forget how much I paid, I think either $9.99 or $19.99 but for its size you cant beat it. It does have a white LED though. You can get extra batteries from O'reillys as well for I think $9.99 a pair (that two) 

I cant post a photo at the time but the beam is (at eye inspection) about 50% better than my Gerber tempo and the throw is 3x of the Gerber. So all in all it is a great light for such a small size.


----------



## Grumpy (Jul 20, 2010)

Jasonthephoneboy said:


> I Have a very similar light I bought about two months ago. Mine is a Super Ray penlight. It takes two of those little 3v BR435 batteries. Man that 6v! I got it at O'Reillys auto store. I forget how much I paid, I think either $9.99 or $19.99 but for its size you cant beat it. It does have a white LED though. You can get extra batteries from O'reillys as well for I think $9.99 a pair (that two)
> 
> I cant post a photo at the time but the beam is (at eye inspection) about 50% better than my Gerber tempo and the throw is 3x of the Gerber. So all in all it is a great light for such a small size.



They are 9.99 and the batteries are 6.99 for two.

I am pretty sure they use the Nichia GS because the beam has the same oval shape. They are really bright for a 5mm led.

It is a exact copy of the light that Coast Led Lenser made.


----------



## MWClint (Jul 20, 2010)

"the bullet"

Radio shack high brightness 5mm led + led holder
momentary smd switch on tail
3 button cells
brass body


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jul 20, 2010)

MWClint said:


> "the bullet"
> 
> Radio shack high brightness 5mm led + led holder
> momentary smd switch on tail
> ...


 
you make that Clint? wouldn't be suprised with your mad moding skills.

If only Curt would make some LR44 x2 cells..........


----------



## Jasonthephoneboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Just an off the wall question. Suppose one could harness the power of the BR435 cell? You could put 3 even 4 in an area less than a double A battery. Thats 9v - 12v of power. You could make a seriously bright (of course a seriously low batt life) little pocket light. For the shock and awe factor it would be a cool little light.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MWClint (Jul 21, 2010)

Jasonthephoneboy said:


> Just an off the wall question. Suppose one could harness the power of the BR435 cell? You could put 3 even 4 in an area less than a double A battery. Thats 9v - 12v of power. You could make a seriously bright (of course a seriously low batt life) little pocket light. For the shock and awe factor it would be a cool little light.
> 
> Any thoughts?



there's more overall wattage in a single 14500 than 3-4 BR435.
even a AAA sized 10440 has more wattage and current handling capability.
Br435 are meant for low power drains..also making a small enough buck circuit to handle 
9-12v would be rough. cool idea, but probbly not too practical.


----------



## MWClint (Jul 21, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> you make that Clint?



yeah, here's another following the same idea, but with a 
AAA nimh, homeade boost circuit pushing 15ma to a neutral white 5mm led


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jul 21, 2010)

that is one slick set up. Let us know how the new Peak computer controlled tail light works for those of us with Kroll clickies.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful work... as always.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 22, 2010)

And to think I clicked here thinking my pocket body stainless Eiger 10180 was small... Some beautiful lights everyone!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Another Freedom:


----------



## Jay R (Jul 30, 2010)

Not my smallest light out of all of them but without a doubt my smallest pair of EDC lights.


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 1, 2010)

Jay R said:


> Not my smallest light out of all of them but without a doubt my smallest pair of EDC lights.
> http://img842.imageshack.us/i/dscf1494.jpg/


 
What are those? never seen them before :thinking:


----------



## Jay R (Aug 1, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> What are those? never seen them before :thinking:


Cufflinks with built in white 3mm Led's

I got lots of strange stuff like that. How about this one that makes a Wee look big.




Taken out of a balloon with built in LED. £3.50 for a pack of five.


----------

